
Los Angeles approves 'historically low cost' solar+storage project - Osiris30
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/los-angeles-approves-historically-low-cost-solarstorage-project/562681/
======
mdorazio
No word here or in the 8minute press release on what type of storage they're
going with. Does anyone know if it's lithium or flow batteries?

